# Why do you like Anonimo watches?



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I have seen this on another forum, for another brand. But I like the question so I will re-propose it here, just to start some discussion.

Why do you like Anonimo watches? What attracts you to this brand?

Hope the topic was not already covered in another thread.

As for me: I like them because they are made by a handful of people, in Florence (my home town) with a very limited use of machinery. Last but not least, the total annual production of this brand is so small that is comparable to the total number of pieces more renowned brands produce for just one of their many models.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Small numbers, hand made cases and straps. The fit and finish are there, granted not up to higher standards; but just enough to let you know they were made my hand.
I like the personal attention from company people. (read my older threads for this ,i.e. service).
I know when I go somewhere the odds are slim , that I'll see another Anonimo, anywhere.

Steven


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I like knowing also that the odds are slim to see another one in public. there attention to detail, the tooled endlinks for the bracelets, great colors and style.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*For me, the Case and Crown guard of the Militare...*

and the Hand Made Aspect. A true Italian Product, made by Italians in what could be considered the Traditional Methods, i.e. Family Operated Businesses Crafting the product in small batches. I still believe that Anonimo should re-post the pics taken of their Facilities, it was an Excellent Example of why I and perhaps others, believe they are such a Unique Product. Anyway, my $ 0.02.

Ron


----------



## kav2 (Feb 22, 2006)

1) True Italian company 
2) Low production numbers
3) Interesting-unique designs (though I'm not sure where Anonimo is heading design wise...) 
4) Extremely well crafted cases in most models. Most (if not all) cases are made the old fashion way - they are not "pressed" or "formed" . In my opinion Anonimo has some of the best steel watch cases in any price category. Its a difference you have to feel to understand.
5) Some friendly people in customer support in Italy


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

I'll second the comments about the Anonimo cases. They're phenomenal. I think their case work really sets Anonimo apart. 

Both the Kodiak leather straps and Anonimo rubber straps are of excellent quality.

Also, the styling is unique and very bold.

-FLX


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

They are different, with no point to prove.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

The cases are very special and feel like no other watch case. I am a road cyclist so I certainly love the Made in Italy aspect of the brand. And the little inperfections go along with that...

I have never encountered another one in public, but I hope to one day.

It is one of my favorite watches, keeps excellent time (-30 total since DST) and is something very special to me.


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

For me ,they are unique and very individual.Small batch engineering very well executed and if there is such a thing very "Italian" in the best tradition of hand crafting.

I think Anonimo like my other Italian favourite Ennebi have "soul".

Martin


----------



## Peter Cain (Oct 14, 2007)

1) Don't like paying a 50-70% premium for watches due to popularity (panerai etc etc). I am however very happy to pay for quality materials/workmanship.

2) Very personal piece - has some soul and character which seems to be lost in mass produced main line brands

3) Great conversational item with avid watch lovers

4) Really quite tired of traditional designs. Almost all of the Anonimo models are 'out there' - many are not for me. I do respect that they are pushing the design envelope.

Ultimately it comes to the way you feel when you wear it. Prior to and since buying my Millemetri I have tried on models from just about every mainline brand - I just don't get the same feeling.


----------



## TMW (Jan 24, 2007)

Its all about the case and great design. And to be different.

The professionale design is truly unique and just stands out.


----------



## AAH (Oct 17, 2007)

I love how different they are.. They are very unique and I love the idea that it is handmade...


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Everything above and also the weight of them. I love a heavy watch yet it is still balanced on the wrist. Beefcake of a watch.


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

I just read the question as I am sitting here with my TT Polluce on the table in front of me. I have a similar feeling about this watch as I do with a vintage Vacheron pocket watch that I love. First and foremost it's the pure feel of the thing. I love the case. The fact that it is a hand made case probably adds to the overall feel, mostly because of the grade of metal that the case starts it's life as. Second, the small details that beg to be seen up close. Details that not many manufacturers worry about. The subtle blend of high polish, blasting and satin brushing. In my case the addition of the gold alloy adds an extra special touch. The straps are the best offered by any manufacturer out of the box, I'm convinced. I've surfed with these straps and they are really great.

The proof is always in the details with watches. The plainest of watches can be very exciting if it is considered and detailed properly and thoughtfully.

IMHumbleO


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't know too much about Anonimo before I encountered the forum. People around here really seemed to be fond of them. The black Millemetri really caught my eye, but I eventually saw a "deep blue" for sale and simply couldn't say no. Turns out I like the watch way more than I had ever expected. 

In retrospect, it might have been Yama's blue Polluce on bracelet that really made me turn the corner on the purchase. 

Now mine sits on a tan Kodiak sharkskin strap, looking some kinda fine. The blue is sensational. Not what I would consider incredibly accurate, in comparison with my other "Premier Case" watches, but not so bad at all. It's as though the whole setup, with the strap and dial and case design work incredibly well together. Some of the other models are a bit too much emblem-ridden for my taste. My "deep blue" is calm, cool, and collectable..

I have yet to see an Anonimo in circulation, which is another fine quality.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Kind of funny as the first Anonimo that really caught my eye was Yama's black millemetre trilogeo (which I now own). I was done after that as my third nimo was the blue dial polluce on bracelet. Can't say enough good things about them.



meta4ick said:


> I didn't know too much about Anonimo before I encountered the forum. People around here really seemed to be fond of them. The black Millemetri really caught my eye, but I eventually saw a "deep blue" for sale and simply couldn't say no. Turns out I like the watch way more than I had ever expected.
> 
> In retrospect, it might have been Yama's blue Polluce on bracelet that really made me turn the corner on the purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

Is the DB 1/199 LE or prior with manual release? Blk or Nickel hands? Deep Blue or Pale in a way? What band did it come with? Forgive me but I like the details along with the great feedback posted. Thank you, nick9mm


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

nick9mm said:


> Is the DB 1/199 LE or prior with manual release? Blk or Nickel hands? Deep Blue or Pale in a way? What band did it come with? Forgive me but I like the details along with the great feedback posted. Thank you, nick9mm


It's the /199 LE, nickel hands. I wouldn't exactly call the blue deep, more like a medium slate blue. Came with black Kodiak with gray (I think) stitching.


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

1) It's not a new Rolex (old ones are still real in my book)

2) No one knows my watch cost half as much as their car.

3) The only people who seem to recognize it have enough money to buy one so no jealous comments.

4) Anonimo has not delved the depths of offering "Blinged" bezels coated in worthless .05 carat diamond chips.

5) There are only 298 other people who have my model(Professionale Crono) so what are the odds of running into one of them.

6)After WWIII only the cockroaches and Anonimo watches will survive. The cockroaches thanks to God's design and the Anonimo because of their serious cases.


----------



## dardo1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Case design
Dial colors/designs
Size... I love big heavy watches
Limited Production
Different
Simple, yet versatile (sport, dress, casual, tool, pro use, etc)
Relatively good price point, especially pre-owned
Decent customer service
The dive watches may be the finest quality to price ratio of any brand on the market. The ANONIMO dive watches are so over-built theres no chance of failure
And after only 10 years, getting better all the time


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Agree with all the good stuff said. Also the watches just plain scream with personality! b-) ;-)


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

They are designed with an Italian soul and Swiss reliability, the devil being in the details. They are produced in boutique numbers lending them an air of exclusivity but are still very much affordable. All in all a feast for sight and touch!
N.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

The truth and my reason I started to like Anonimos, because of the Panerai watches. I like the cases and the crown guard of the Panerai's and Anonimo does have the same style with the cases. When I did more resource on Panerai's, I found out that they sold their soul and moved to Switzerland and left behind their watch making tradition (I don't want to start a fight but it's just my opinion).

Once I read up on Anonimo's and I found out that they kept the so called Panerai watch making traditions, which is now Anonimo's tradition. I started to like them more and more, and the first Anonimo I love was the Millemetri. The Millemetri is very simple but a bold watch. Since I bought the Polluce bronze it is starting to win for first place to me, but to me it still have similarities with the Millemetri. Now when I bought D-Date with the bracelet, I really did not care for the dial and the 3 and 9 numbers are not set as normal, but the bracelet was awesome. For almost a year of the purchase of the D-Date, I wear it almost everyday with love. To me, Anonimo's grow on me and that can be very dangerous, especially if I have enough credit on my credit cards. :-d

Now if Anonimo would make a 44 mm Millemetri or Polluce with a 24 mm bracelet and with the hour and minute hands of the Cronoscopio Mark II, now that would be AWESOME.:-!


----------



## roadkingrider (Jan 22, 2008)

I stumbled into a great deal for a pre-owned D-Date LE with a blue dial about a month ago and it has not been off my wrist since it arrived. I have received many compliments on it and also lots of "where did you get that beautiful watch" questions. My only complaint with the D-Date is that it is difficult for me to read the date (it is in a tiny little box @ 12 o'clock) and I just can't see it. This little issue will probably result in a new Anonimo for me with a bronze case and their stunning orange dial (that will be my grail watch).


----------



## nocavat (Aug 22, 2006)

3 weeks ago i got a cronoscopio 2nd hand, the feel of it is different then any other watch i own,now i understand what the other posts have been talking about, i've neglected my other watches since i've gotten it. I was in florence 3 years ago wanted to go to see the workshops, but that wasnt possible. the hands on method is for sure a big thing...


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

roadkingrider said:


> I stumbled into a great deal for a pre-owned D-Date LE with a blue dial about a month ago and it has not been off my wrist since it arrived. I have received many compliments on it and also lots of "where did you get that beautiful watch" questions.* My only complaint with the D-Date is that it is difficult for me to read the date (it is in a tiny little box @ 12 o'clock) and I just can't see it.* This little issue will probably result in a new Anonimo for me with a bronze case and their stunning orange dial (that will be my grail watch).


I agree on the date on the D-date, if it was bolded or with a black background with white numbers, i think it would be easier to see.


----------



## EK0707 (Apr 26, 2008)

i just own my very 1st anomino watch around 14 Hr ago and is a dual time. I agreed with you guys' comments about this brand which you guys mention that it is hand made, annual production low etc... 1 thing i really love this brand is their designs are special, example the dual time, i like it because i don't think there will be another watch having 2 time zones, 2 date displays and most of the countries' GMT are written on the dial ( haven't really know how to use it). Is really cool :-!
I agree with one of the members saying that nowadays people buy watch is for the sake of how popularity that watch is, example, yesterday when i asked the sales guy info about my watch, there was a lady customer(wearin a panerai) gave me a look that gave me a impression that she was lookin down on me! I was very angry at first, just because she wearing a panerai but later on then i realise that she don't know anything about watches, she only go for the brands.
Waches are things that as owner we gotto really appreciate, cos every little parts are very detials and they are hand made, just like Anomino....


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I just stumbled on this thread (Yes, reviving the old) but really appreciated everyone's input, these all reflect why I like Microbrands that are able to successfully market and take off (eg. Magrette) and now I've got to hunt down an Anomino!


----------

